# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Libido en viagra vraag

## Ano

Vraag 1 : Libido power beweert heel veel maar of het echt werkt weet ik niet. Er zit Yohimbe in en dat geeft soms voedselvergiftiging als je het met chocolade of kaas eet.

Vraag 2: Neem eens een kijkje op http://www.viagra-online.be 
Het is een informatieve site en de leveranciers zijn zeker aan te raden.

----------


## de helper

Hallo onbekende,

Ik weet een produkt dat libido verhogend is, het is een natuurlijk produkt, ik kan je er meer info over geven als je wilt.

Aart

----------


## Romy

Ano, 

Goeie tip ! Bedankt !

----------


## Gast Luckas

> Ano, 
> 
> Goeie tip ! Bedankt !


MS is een vekalking op de myeline schede van het ruggenmerg meestal
ter hoogte van de lenden door op deze plaats evt vragen aan arts waar
uw sclerose exact is en daar exact een neodymium magneet op te
plakken wordt de verkalking opgelost en keert de libido mogelijk vanzelf
terug...

----------

